# Die besten Foto-Locations in: Berlin II



## Markus Kolletzky (22. Januar 2011)

Nach der großen Resonanz des ersten Teils Die besten Foto-Locations in: Berlin gibt es nun den zweiten Teil. Ergänzungen, Erweiterungen, Tipps sind natürlich nach wie vor ausdrücklich erwünscht.



*Kinderkrankenhaus Weissensee*: Ein ehemaliges Kinderkrankenhaus, welches seit einigen Jahren dem Verfall preisgegeben wurde und ähnlich morbide wie Beelitz-Heilstätten ist. Das Gelände beherbert neben den Krankenzimmern und Gängen auch zahlreiche OP-Säle und diverse Sanatoriumsräumlichkeiten. Derzeit ist das Areal umzäunt und wird zuteilen von einem Sicherheitsdienst bewacht.



*Olympiastadion und Glockenturm*: Das altehrwürdige Olympiastadion ist immer eine Reise wert. Vom benachbarten Glockenturm kann man nicht nur einiges über die einstige Olympiastätte erfahren, sondern hat einen atemberaubenden Blick über das Olympiastadion auf die Stadt.



*Britischer Ehrenfriedhof Heerstraße*:



*U-Bahnhöfe auf der U1 (zB Schlesisches Tor, Hallesches Tor, Gleisdreieck, Kottbusser Tor, ..)*: Die oberirdisch fahrende U-Bahn stellt zwischen im östlichen Abschnitt die älteste Hochbahnstrecke Berlins dar. Die Viadukte laden zu interessanten Perspektiven ein und versprühen die urbane Dichte Berlins. Besonders empfehlenswert ist die Strecke zwischen U-Bahnhof Schlesisches Tor bis Warschauer Straße.



*Schöneberger Park um den Bahnhof Rathaus Schöneberg (U5)*: Ein wunderbar angelegter Park, der sich über mehr als einen Kilometer durch den Bezirk Schöneberg schlängelt. Durch seine vergleichsweise schmale Breite bilden sich eindrucksvolle Sichtachsen und Motive.



*Tiergarten*: Der zweitgrößte innerstädtische Park Berlins ist die grüne Lunge der Stadt und beherbergt nicht nur Naturelemente. Zahlreiche historische Monumente (die sog. "Puppen" nach dem Ausspruch "bis in die Puppen") säumen die Wege, das Haus der Kulturen der Welt ("Schwangere Auster") mit seiner außergewöhnlichen Architektur sowie der Sitz des Bundespräsidenten im pompösen Schloss Bellevue bieten zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, den Auslöser zu drücken.



*Zitadelle Spandau*: Die Zitadelle Spandau gilt als eine der bedeutendsten und besterhaltenen Renaissance-Festungen Europas, in der seit einigen Jahren Konzertveranstaltungen stattfinden. [...]



*Pfaueninsel*



*Hafen Tempelhof - U6 - Ullsteinstraße*: Der alte Hafen Tempelhof wurde vor kurzem rekultiviert und beherbergt mittlerweile eine Marina. Nicht weniger imposant ist das unmittelbar entfernte Ullsteinhaus mit seiner Backsteinfassade.



*Grünflächen um den Priesterweg*: (Insulaner und Richtung Südkreuz)



*Autobahn durch das Miethaus nördlich Breitenbachplatz*: Inmitten eines Wohnhauses durchbohrt sich die Autobahn. Ein eindrucksvolles Gebilde, welches auch bei der U-Bahn zuteilen zu beobachten ist (U1 Richtung Uhlandstraße nach U-Bahnhof Gleisdreieck, U2 Richtung Pankow am U-Bahnhof Mendelssohn-Bartholdy-Park)


----------



## chmee (23. Januar 2011)

*Danke* (aber  Bitte den Text zu den BAhnhöfen der U1 verbessern  Zwischen Schles.Tor und Warschauer gibt es keine weiteren Bahnhöfe..) Oder meintest Du Kotti bis Warschauer? oder oder oder..

mfg chmee


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2011)

Formulierungsfehler. Es sollte "zwischen Schlesisches Tor und Warschauer Straße" heißen.  Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## smileyml (29. April 2011)

Hier mal ein andere Sichtweise zu Berlin - http://abduzeedo.com/shapes-colors-berlin


----------



## smileyml (27. Juli 2011)

Und hier ein kleiner Architekturführer - http://www.archdaily.com/153731/architecture-city-guide-berlin/


----------

